# 150 gallon dream cube



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Matt's 150 gallon cube build
Let me introduce myself my name is Matt I have been following the forum for years and I finally decided to join and create my build thread.

Stand built myself 






























Tank 150 gallon 3/4" 4 sided starphire miracles tank. 









Stand has 4 doors for full access all around. In the future it will be in the centre of my dining room










The sump area is where I spent a lot of my time in detail work.









And as she sits now running 









Equipment.

Lighting : vertex illumina 200 24"

Flow : ecotech mp40 in dry dock

Reactors : vertex rx-u for carbon and gfo. Also running a custom built calcium reactor.
I installed a manifold that feeds all the reactors and a drain line for water changes. It is fed by an eheim 1260

Return pump : eheim 1262

Skimmer : vertex alpha cone 170

Controller : reefkeeper lite with 2 pc4s and sl1 module

Rock : 75lbs pukani acid washed then cured with lanthanum chloride to insure no phosphates are leached

Drain : bean animal drain

All my testing equipment to insure everything is running smoothly










Livestock as of now is two clownfish blue reef chromis, powder blue tang, naso tang, regal tang, longspine urchin, emerald crab, blood shrimp,3 cleaner shrimp, green bubble tip anemone, blue leg hermits and Mexican turbo snails.

















Still building my stocking list

What do you guys think?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! That is the cleanest looking tank ever! 

-Tony


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice, looks well planning out. Where does the front valve lead to that goes through the bottom on both sides?


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

I installed quick connects at the back of the stand. That valve is a manual rodi topoff so I don't have to reach far in the stand

The 2 red water lines at the rear of the sump is my rodi line and the other pumps fresh saltwater from a mixing tub in the basement by a flip of a switch on my dj strip


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

what a truly amazing job on the tank and sump work classy 
look forward to seeing more of this tank 
cheers


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice sump!

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Well done, love the red and white!


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Well done, love the red and white!


Hey flavio. It's Matt from bradford. Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Red and White.....very "Royal Exclusivish and Vertexish". Clean and minimalist....in a complicated sort of way.  Love it!


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Red and White.....very "Royal Exclusivish and Vertexish". Clean and minimalist....in a complicated sort of way.  Love it!


That's the exact look I was going for basing most of my equipment is vertex. Thx for all the compliments


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

That has to be one of the cleanest sump setups I've seen, great attention to detail!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Reaper said:


> Hey flavio. It's Matt from bradford. Thx


He, He, I figured it out about a minute after i posted it was you Matt,
Awesome job!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, very clean! Inspired by D2mini's cube build I'm guessing?

Is your light also set up to be lowered and raised automatically?


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I was inspired by d2 mini. Loved his tank. Just gave the sump area my touch. Light intensity is fully programmable. So I ramps up peaks midday and ramps back down


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

New bubble tip anemone with orange tips. It's hard to get good pics with blue LEDs but here he is


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Very impressive. what a nice job

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Freaking awesome sump! I couldn't follow all of it though with the pics


----------



## Reaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Couple different angles of the sump

















And the base I built that matches the stand with the frosted glass


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have Sump envy right now...


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Your setup is unbelievable! the matching light holder tops it off


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Attention to detail, design and execution is impeccable...great work!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> I have Sump envy right now...


I can help with that


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

very nice build!


----------

